

LulzSec Leader Betrays All of Anonymous - pavanlimo
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/06/sabu-hector-xavier-monsegur-fbi-hackers_n_1325415.html

======
pavanlimo
Anonymous' story is fantastic fun to follow. This book 'We Are Anonymous' by
Parmy Olson feels like the good fiction book, though it's a non-fiction.

